
Jeff Bezos Unveils Blue Origin’s Vision for Space, and a Moon Lander - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/science/jeff-bezos-moon.html
======
jfk13
See also discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19872439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19872439)

------
nickelcitymario
> Rising energy consumption is crucial to raising the standard of living for
> more people, but “We will run out of energy,” Mr. Bezos said. “This is just
> arithmetic. It’s going to happen.”

Really? It's GOING to happen?

Unless I'm woefully mistaken, this is only the case if we define energy as
meaning "fossil fuels". In that case, yeah, we're absolutely going to run out
of those.

But nuclear, wind, solar, hydro, thermal? These are going to run out? Why? On
what timeline?

~~~
no1youknowz
> Unless I'm woefully mistaken, this is only the case if we define energy as
> meaning "fossil fuels". In that case, yeah, we're absolutely going to run
> out of those.

I'm sorry to disagree but this is false. I don't have the time to come up with
multiple sources, but we'll never ever run out of coal, oil or gas [0].

Additionally, from the sources of news that I get. Every year they seem to
find newer deposits of oil and gas [1].

Now throw in the fact that in the next 25 years the majority of transportation
on the road will be electric and then in the air the next 25-50 years after
that. Demand will simply plummet.

Finally there are even startups who are working on turning bio-waste into
plastics, thus in the future lowering the demand significantly [2].

I would bet by 2100. We still have plenty of oil, gas, coal and other minerals
and because of advancements and access to space mining. That the world doesn't
ever run out, due to demand moving onto other eco-friendly alternatives and
will have an over abundance of everything. The world will do just fine.

[0]:
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/energy/oila...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/energy/oilandgas/11971280/The-
Earth-is-not-running-out-of-oil-and-gas-BP-says.html)

[1]: [https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Significant-natural-gas-
di...](https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Significant-natural-gas-discovery-
made-off-Israels-shore-586905)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBSzxQLQSpI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBSzxQLQSpI)

------
devoply
Looks awfully a lot like the visions of outer space from the 70s. And space is
a lot less hospitable than some underground cavern on Mars or the Moon.

~~~
cm2187
Which themselves are less hospitable than living in the middle of the Sahara
desert.

------
throwayEngineer
These billionaires have quite the pet projects to envy.

I was going to give Jeff flack, but he is doing philanthropy.

What else can we ask of the worlds billionaires? Advancing tech, reducing
poverty.

------
oldjokes
I stepped over human feces yet again this morning, how about some
infrastructure to deal with that? "Incredible civilization" you say? For who?

~~~
cm2187
I get your point but if you look at the number of technologies over the second
half of the XX century that spanned from research on planes and space, it is
still indirectly beneficial for us mere earth people.

~~~
oldjokes
Which technologies? Teflon? Tang? Now that we have more and more of our
country living either in prisons or under bridges than at any point in time,
which of these amazing space technologies will most benefit the prison
population/mentally ill the most?

~~~
cm2187
First result on google and if you include planes I am sure there are many
more:

[https://spinoff.nasa.gov/Spinoff2008/tech_benefits.html](https://spinoff.nasa.gov/Spinoff2008/tech_benefits.html)

